# We Two..



## ssneade (Nov 30, 2008)

Our bay cruisers...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

And very pretty too! 

Welcome back 😊


----------



## ssneade (Nov 30, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> And very pretty too!
> 
> Welcome back 😊


Thanks! Recently aquired the 33 Cherubini (seidelman), but I've got to repower the old gal. The old 2qm20 is done for. Nice winter project. Tight quarters tho....


----------

